# UBER SPYWARE



## MEATIE (Jun 30, 2016)

*Uber used secret spyware to try and crush Australian start-up GoCatch*

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-03...to-try-and-crush-australian-start-up/10901120


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The following two paragraphs in the article caught my eye:

‘The existence of Surfcam has been confirmed to Four Corners by a senior Uber source.

‘The source stated that the spyware program was developed by a staff member in the Sydney head office who modified off-the-shelf data scraping software’.

To the best of my knowledge, this is the first time that there has been a leak from Uber in Australia. Until now, Uber Australia has been extraordinarily successful keeping secret everything it wanted to keep secret.


----------



## Thing (Oct 7, 2016)

Jack Malarkey said:


> this is the first time that there has been a leak from Uber in Australia. Until now, Uber Australia has been extraordinarily successful keeping secret everything it wanted to keep secret.


I've wondered how long we would have to wait until people started spilling the beans of Ubers secrets... cant wait to see their algorithm(s)

If one person has opened up then the cracks have started to appear & sooner or later someone with the knowledge will get pissed off at Uber and let it out... It would be very interesting to see how we are allocated work as we navigated our way through the uber maze....


----------

